# New Therapy Dog



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats to you and Asaah!! Woo hoo  Was it the TDI test?

Sorry about the deer :/


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! Sorry about the accident and the deer, though. Glad neither you nor Asah were injured.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so glad you both are okay after hitting the deer. It is too bad that it got away and that the meat is wasted to human use, but I am betting there are some happy coyotes with full bellies out there.

Most of all I am thrilled that you got your therapy dog certification. I think my mom has one more site visit with her evaluator to get certified with her mpoo. You with Asaah and my mom with her very small mpoo would be quite the sight if you did visits together. My mom plans to do visits to our local VA hospital. Where do you plan to work with Asaah?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations to the both of you - it's a nice achievement.

Sorry about the deer but I'm glad you are both safe.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations to you and Assah - what an accomplishment. I know you will bring joy in your travels together.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Congrats to you and Asaah!! Woo hoo  Was it the TDI test?
> 
> Sorry about the deer :/


Nope, we tested through Alliance of Therapy Dogs. 



lily cd re said:


> I am so glad you both are okay after hitting the deer. It is too bad that it got away and that the meat is wasted to human use, but I am betting there are some happy coyotes with full bellies out there.
> 
> Most of all I am thrilled that you got your therapy dog certification. I think my mom has one more site visit with her evaluator to get certified with her mpoo. You with Asaah and my mom with her very small mpoo would be quite the sight if you did visits together. My mom plans to do visits to our local VA hospital. Where do you plan to work with Asaah?


That would be fun to go with a mpoo  We had a husky, a goldendoodle, two goldens, and a lab in our group, so no small dogs. I have a meeting with our evaluator next week to talk about our interests and their placement service. I'd like to do hospitals and nursing homes primarily. The home care/hospice agency I work with also has a hospice volunteer coordinator who is working on getting a therapy dog program together to visit our hospice patients. I hope to join that as well.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

:beerclank: :clap2::cheers2:

Awesome!! Well done! You guys are going to make such a difference in peoples' lives. Way to go! :congrats:


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Congratulations to you and beautiful Asaah! I am sure y'all will be a great therapy team. I am looking forward to hearing about what area you choose to work in. Dewey and I just finished an 8 week therapy dog class - not required but gave us confidence before we take the evaluation test in a couple of months. I've always wanted to do therapy dog work but have gone slowly with Dewey to make sure he wants to do it. Still not sure we will make it as a team but we are continuing to work at it and are learning a lot along the way. One of our instructors has always worked with Danes and the patients just love them. This is the first time in 25 years that I have not had a Dane so I love seeing Asaah's pictures. Congratulations again and Good Luck !


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations! I really enjoy doing therapy dog work with my Max (a poodle mix) and Misty (a havanese).


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a lovely thing to do to bring some happiness to others who may not otherwise have much sunshine in their lives! The smiles you will bring !
Sorry though about your car and the deer of course! Glad you are ok though....
I've heard running into a deer can be a really bad injury accident!

HEY ASAAH!..................


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone! We are looking forward to doing some visits. Unfortunately I just found out that I will not be having my meeting with the evaluator to talk about placements on Tuesday now. She wants to do an additional observation with husky and goldendoodle that were in my class before we do the meeting, so it will be rescheduled. Also apparently one of the golden retrievers who did the observations but not the class just had to be put down yesterday :'( He was growling a little at the last observation, then bit his owner. They found a large abdominal mass when they took him to the vet. He was only 11. Poor guy, he was so sweet. 

Found out my car is totaled too, so the salvage company is picking it up Monday  Boy, I can't catch a break! 14 years old and 266k miles on it, original motor and transmission, and it's taken out by a deer  The good news is that my dad apparently has been prepared for my car's demise and kept his old mini van that I'll buy off him, so I now have a Dane mobile that a Dane actually fits in  I'll be buying a new vehicle to accomadate a Dane or two and a poodle or two  Good thing there are no kids on the horizon, I won't have room for them with all the dogs :rofl:


----------

